
Farmers Fable - JoshTriplett
https://www.farmersfable.org/
======
JoshTriplett
This is a great interactive demonstration of a general mathematical and
economic principle: if you have a process that grows and shrinks over time
with multiplicative upsides and downsides (e.g. every time period you grow or
shrink by a percentage), pooling your resources with someone else who is not
perfectly correlated with you will improve both of your growth rates and move
you closer to exponential. You insulate each other from the risk of downturns
because you don't both have downturns at the same time, and then you share the
benefit of the resulting larger upsides.

